# Spray painting bindings



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Xperienced said:


> Can anybody tell me how to spray paint my bindings without messing anything up. I currently have Burton mission bindings which are sulfur and I would like to spray paint them black. Any suggestions?


Tape off what you don't want painted & go to town.

Do as many coats as you can out of a can.


TT


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I actually wouldn't recommend this. Bindings take a lot of abuse. Eventually the paint will scratch and chip and end up looking bad. Bindings also flex a lot which is hard on paint layers.

If you must however, make sure you prep the binding surface well beforehand, at least this way your paint job might stand a chance of surviving for a short while. Clean/degrease, sand out bad scuffs/gouges, primer if necessary and go with a durable paint with multiple coats, probably at least 3-4. 

My buddy actually had reasonable results plasti-dipping a pair of older youth bindings for his kid to use for half a season, turned out okay, but would have needed re-spray at the end of the season if he had kept them. 

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I spray painted my old forum republics black with really good results. Sanded the binding down so that it would give the paint something to adhere to. Then I used automotive truck liner paint. The paint lasts long and is somewhat pliable so it will last


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I have never done it but if I did I would try some of the spray paint that is specifically made to bond to plastic. I know krylon makes some, there may be other companies that do also.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

I recommend the Rustoleum brand at lowes/home depot. Specifically the high temperature rated one that says you can use it on an engine block, bbq grill, or exhaust. I figure if they say you can use it on an exhaust system which gets hot plus its exposed to all the rocks, snow, road salt, etc that can fly up and ricochet off. It has to be a tough paint to withstand that to some degree.

I have used their high performance paint and believe performance wise its right under that hi-temp version. The hi-performance one requires reapplication after awhile (months) if whatever you're spraying it on sees a lot of use (I sprayed it under my car after busting rust spots off the black frame). Some spots where I applied it under my car I haven't had to retouch, but others I have had to. Those spots could have been hit by rocks from the gravel roads or I may have not cleaned/prepped the surface well enough. 

Either way both products are not much different in price. Id say probably 2-3$ difference and the cans are pretty tall so you'll have a lot left over. Won't cost more then 15$ if I remember right.

***Not sure if this paint is ok to use on plastic type surfaces so be sure to make sure there is no warning against using it on plastic***


----------

